# Ibanez RGD2127z



## RGD MIKE (Oct 18, 2010)

this is a relatively new guitar(i got mine the month it was released) so i thought id put a review up, because i have gotten alot of questions about it.

*FEATURES:*
This guitar features a 26 1/2" scale, which allows for higher tension, hence, the use of lighter strings becomes possible without sacraficings playability. it has two humbuckers, which are custom wound V77 and V88. it also features the Edge Zero-7 tremolo bridge. one volume knob, and a reverse input jack, so the cable never comes out during shows.

*SOUND:*
i have played a lot of very very nice guitars, and this is among my favorite, the bridge pickup is clear and articulate sounding, great for technical death metal riffs, or low chugging. midle position offers my favorite chimey clean tone, and a great setting for two hand tapping. neck pickup is rich and perfect for searing lead runs and sweeping. on clean, this guitar is EXTREMELY bright sounding. it sounds good to me. also the pickups clean up very nicely with the volume knob. 

*ACTION, FIT & FINISH:*
When i recieved mine, i found the action to be higher than i expected. the low strings were very high off, and the high strings were a little better, but stiff very high. no harm though, it came with a multipurpose ool, and i lowered it very quicky, and now it plas like a dream. te finish is very cool, a satin black. but it is prone to chipping off if you hit the edge, as i have done(very tiny on the edge during a gig) so be careful. 

*RELIABILITY:*
i have had it since may 20th, and have nt had a single issue. i have gigged it alot, and it has been on the road, soits been through sort of field testing. 

*CUSTOMER SUPPORT:*
havent had to deal with them yet.

*OVERALL RATING:*
amazing guitar, has all the features a metal player needs, and has awesome tone. 5 stars.


----------



## unclejemima218 (Oct 27, 2010)

Great review! I've always wanted to try one of these.


----------



## RGD MIKE (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks man its a beast.im still not over how awesome it is and ive had it for 4-5 months


----------



## hagen1230 (Dec 25, 2010)

I love this guitar. It's a dream to play.


----------



## RGD MIKE (Mar 26, 2011)

it sure is man.


----------



## xRiCoRex (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for this review, I have searching a review of this guitar since 2 days.

I hope a I can buy one soon


----------



## wavez1392 (Apr 25, 2011)

Have one with bkp nb and cs and its greatest guitar known to man.


----------



## CrazyDean (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome! Could someone tell me what a reverse input jack is?


----------



## blackbird51 (Oct 17, 2011)

there's really no need to change the stock pickups in this guitar, they are completely fine on their own, bareknuckle or dimarzios will not make much difference..


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 17, 2011)

i beg to differ, i fodun the stock ones better than the ones that came before, but Bareknucke makes a huge difference for me, far more character in barenuckle, tighter, and more defined


----------



## blackbird51 (Nov 18, 2011)

ok feel free to buy your overpriced pickups.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 18, 2011)

i well thank i will will do just that


----------



## murakami (Nov 21, 2011)

the stock pickups sound muddy. why do you have to bring that attitude in a good review?


----------



## Sonicassaultphil (Jan 26, 2012)

I never was a fan of the stock ibanez pickups. But i love where they put the pickup selector on this guy  totally awesome for switching pickups when going for some tech tap's


----------



## ImSideways (May 29, 2012)

Want, these things look great, thanks for the review I've been looking at these but haven't got any decent reviews on them.


----------



## iMath (Aug 20, 2013)

Great review man! Got mine today. Im seriously in love


----------



## Matt_D_ (Aug 21, 2013)

I love mine to bits. the stock pickups were usable but have been upgraded. Only complaint is that the finish is amazingly ridiculously fragile.


----------



## soldierkahn (Jul 23, 2016)

how does it compare to the RG1077XL? has anyone played both?


----------

